# Yonghong Li: sospeso titolo in borsa della Zhuhai Zhongfu Enterprise



## admin (2 Maggio 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, la borsa di Shenzhen ha sospeso il titolo della Zhuhai Zhongfu Enterprise, una delle aziende che dovrebbero fare capo a Yonghong Li, presidente del Milan. Il motivo, il mancato rimborso di un bond da 77 milioni di euro.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, la borsa di Shenzhen ha sospeso il titolo della Zhuhai Zhongfu Enterprise, una delle aziende che dovrebbero fare capo a Yonghong Li, presidente del Milan. Il motivo, il mancato rimborso di un bond da 77 milioni di euro.





Alee. Bene


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Maggio 2017)

http://www.milanworld.net/zhuhai-zhongfu-tra-gli-investitori-della-cordata-vt40604.html

Siamo sicuri che sia di Li, oppure faceva parte di Sino?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Maggio 2017)

Quindi? Ciò cosa significa ?


----------



## Black (2 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, la borsa di Shenzhen ha sospeso il titolo della Zhuhai Zhongfu Enterprise, una delle aziende che dovrebbero fare capo a Yonghong Li, presidente del Milan. Il motivo, il mancato rimborso di un bond da 77 milioni di euro.



sottolineo il "dovrebbero".... 

ma quelli di Repubblica perchè continuano ad avercela con il Milan? guardate che il nemico Silvio non c'è più ora, state tranquilli


----------



## ignaxio (2 Maggio 2017)

Dovrebbe essere di Li o lo è?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> sottolineo il "dovrebbero"....
> 
> ma quelli di Repubblica perchè continuano ad avercela con il Milan? guardate che il nemico Silvio non c'è più ora, state tranquilli





ignaxio ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere di Li o lo è?



Chissà  intanto però questo "poveretto" possiede il 35% del New China Building che fattura 50 miliardi di yuan (7 miliardi di euro).


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Chissà  intanto però questo "poveretto" possiede il 35% del New China Building che fattura 50 miliardi di yuan (7 miliardi di euro).


Grandissimo re


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Grandissimo re



L'informazione non è mia ma di Salvatore Liuzzo, altro ragazzo che la sa lunghissima, molto più di giornalisti quotati che seguono linee editoriali o sono pieni di pregiudizi.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (2 Maggio 2017)

Prima di strapparsi i capelli, bene aspettare nuove e più dettagliate notizie circa la motivazione legata al mancato rimborso del Bond; una comunicazione dell'azienda emettente (il bond) sarà sicuramente già stata emessa.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Maggio 2017)

Posso iniziare ad andare in ansia??? 

Era da tanto tempo che non provavo questa sensazione, 
Questo disturbo ossessivo compulsivo... 
A pensarci bene dal 13 di aprile.


----------



## Crox93 (2 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, la borsa di Shenzhen ha sospeso il titolo della Zhuhai Zhongfu Enterprise, una delle aziende che dovrebbero fare capo a Yonghong Li, presidente del Milan. Il motivo, il mancato rimborso di un bond da 77 milioni di euro.



Ora basta! Mi aspetto subito una querela a questa zavorra chiamata Repubblica! Articoli faziosi e diffamatori conditi da condizionali messi solo per salvarsi il fondoschiena!
Pretendo la paghino e pretendo che chiuda questo giornale indegno, schifodo, indecoroso e lurido.


----------



## neversayconte (2 Maggio 2017)

Su internet di questa azienda si trova gran poco in italiano, però se andate sul sito rischiocalcolato.it (archivio notizie 2015, notizia a firma Mauro Bottarelli.) pare che il titolo della ZZE sia stato sospeso nel 2015 a causa del non rimborso dell'obbligazione. sono passati due anni.

Allora o è notizia riciclata, oppure è capitato di nuovo lo stesso fatto a distanza di 2 anni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2017)

*Tanto rumore per nulla: da quanto risulta sulla borsa cinese, le azioni sono state sospese soltanto per un giorno. Domani torneranno sul mercato.*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tanto rumore per nulla: da quanto risulta sulla borsa cinese, le azioni sono state sospese soltanto per un giorno. Domani torneranno sul mercato.*


----------



## Crox93 (2 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tanto rumore per nulla: da quanto risulta sulla borsa cinese, le azioni sono state sospese soltanto per un giorno. Domani torneranno sul mercato.*



Repubblica 
Il giorno in cui fallirà quel letamaio farò un mese di festa


----------



## Mika (2 Maggio 2017)

Io nemmeno le leggo più gli articoli di quelle testate.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tanto rumore per nulla: da quanto risulta sulla borsa cinese, le azioni sono state sospese soltanto per un giorno. Domani torneranno sul mercato.*



http://www.milanworld.net/rossoneri-investment-e-rossoneri-champion-le-modifiche-e-il-board-vt46427-2.html

E con questa siamo a 2..
Repubblica sta veramente esagerando, c'è un limite a tutto, anche alla disinformazione preventiva


----------



## Black (2 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Chissà  intanto però questo "poveretto" possiede il 35% del New China Building che fattura 50 miliardi di yuan (7 miliardi di euro).



cos'è questa storia? non so cosa sia questo "New China Building"... posso immaginare un colosso delle costruzioni? ma come mai nessuno sapeva nulla? se fosse così altro che patrimonio da 600M


----------



## Casnop (2 Maggio 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Su internet di questa azienda si trova gran poco in italiano, però se andate sul sito rischiocalcolato.it (archivio notizie 2015, notizia a firma Mauro Bottarelli.) pare che il titolo della ZZE sia stato sospeso nel 2015 a causa del non rimborso dell'obbligazione. sono passati due anni.
> 
> Allora o è notizia riciclata, oppure è capitato di nuovo lo stesso fatto a distanza di 2 anni.


La prima che hai detto. La Lunga Marcia della notizia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Maggio 2017)

Repubblica è buono solo per incartare il pesce.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Maggio 2017)

Che pena Repubblica, come mai è contro il Milan?


----------



## Il Genio (3 Maggio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> cos'è questa storia? non so cosa sia questo "New China Building"... posso immaginare un colosso delle costruzioni? ma come mai nessuno sapeva nulla? se fosse così altro che patrimonio da 600M



Su internet ho trovato solo questo, vista la forma spero non sia di buon auspicio


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Maggio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Su internet ho trovato solo questo, vista la forma spero non sia di buon auspicio



Ma che ***?? cos'è questa roba?


----------



## Il Genio (3 Maggio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma che ***?? cos'è questa roba?



Il New China Building


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Maggio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Il New China Building



A me sembra un'altra cosa...


----------



## Black (3 Maggio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Su internet ho trovato solo questo, vista la forma spero non sia di buon auspicio



quindi sarebbe un edificio dalle forme alquanto "discutibili"? dal commento del Re sembrava si parlasse di un azienda


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> quindi sarebbe *un edificio dalle forme alquanto "discutibili"?* dal commento del Re sembrava si parlasse di un azienda



Va che la forma a "cappella" sono solo delle evidenti impalcature mobili (come quelle in basso)..probabilmente stanno/stavano lavorando in quel punto dell'edificio..un passante avrà fatto sta foto "artistica" e il web l'ha trasformata in un edificio a forma di pene..

Internet solita fogna insomma..


----------



## Gas (3 Maggio 2017)

Vabbé se cercate "New China Building" su google è normale che vi vengano immagini di edifici, credo che il Re parlasse di tutt'altro, un'attività chiamata così.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Maggio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Vabbé se cercate "New China Building" su google è normale che vi vengano immagini di edifici, credo che il Re parlasse di tutt'altro, un'attività chiamata così.



Invece, se non sbaglio, si tratterebbe proprio di un edificio. 
Del quale Li è in parte proprietario.


----------



## Gas (3 Maggio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Invece, se non sbaglio, si tratterebbe proprio di un edificio.
> Del quale Li è in parte proprietario.



Mi sa che hai ragione, ne possiede il 28%.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Maggio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai ragione, ne possiede il 28%.



Uscì la notizia qualche tempo fa, il campo immobiliare è quello in cui possiede la parte più consistente del patrimonio, sicuramente non è uno alla canna del gas, questo sì...


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2017)

Chiaramente la linea di Repubblica è quella di convincere i potenziali elettori (eh eh eh...) milanisti che Berlusca ci ha venduti a dei poveracci/truffatori perché a lui interessava solo incassare. Cioè sperano così che i potenziali elettori (?) di Berlusca se la prendano con lui per aver messo in mano il Milan ad un gruppo di banditi.

Prima i cinesi non esistevano, poi erano dei morti di fame ed ora, dopo che le prime 2 ipotesi si son rivelate errate, son diventati truffatori...

Tra l'altro, assumendo questa posizione, Repubblica si schiera dalla parte dei fan di Berlusconi e Galliani, gente come R*** che la pensa esattamente come quel giornale, una linea editoriale abbastanza schizofrenica. 

Che poi alla fin fine a noi milanisti di Berlusca non ce ne importa più nulla.


----------

